

PHP Cheat Sheet - edw519
http://encycode.com/wiki/index.php/PHP_Cheat_Sheet

======
stricken
_"PHP doesn't support global varibles..."_

Since when?

~~~
Legion
Nice catch. As explained at www.php.net/global, PHP most certainly does
"support global variables". They are accessible by declaring them with the
"global" keyword within the scope they are to be used, or by accessing them
via the $GLOBALS superglobal (one that, it appears, the author neglected to
include in his list of superglobals)

------
garnet7
Is `=&` actually an operator, or is it simply:

$foo = &$bar;

"set $foo to the address of $bar", like you'd expect from C?

~~~
aaroneous
The proper way is $foo = &$bar, but for some reason $foo =& $bar seems to be
frequently used to achieve the same thing.

------
we09fdsa
when i look at that cheat sheet, i understand why php has such a bad fame: if
you need to look up those function, you can't create good code!

still, a real php cheat sheet may be helpful to navigate through php's idiotic
functions naming scheme...

------
grigory
No mention of lambda style anonymous functions, too!

------
olliesaunders
Omits foreach; regretful.

~~~
tcdent
It's a wiki, you can edit it:
[http://encycode.com/wiki/index.php/PHP_Cheat_Sheet#Foreach_L...](http://encycode.com/wiki/index.php/PHP_Cheat_Sheet#Foreach_Loop)

